# THE 3K THREAD - 3 WAYS TO WIN



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

here is your chance to shamelessly pad your post count and win fabulous prizes!

and it's only 3k since it needs to be done by next week.

We will award

A) THe person to get the 3,000th post

B) THe person with the most Top of Page Posts

C) THe person with the most posts in the thread

here are the rulez:

- 5 words per post

- no double posting, you need to wait for someone else to post before you can post again

- pics and smilies don't count to the 5 words

lets go!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

Hooray I love post padding!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2009)

woohoo! Wait, I'm going to be gone the next few days.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

you should cancel your plans and post pad with the rest of us


----------



## Vishal (Feb 17, 2009)

padding post count is the way to go...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll bring the laptop with and post from the hotel rm


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

see, now that is a brilliant idea.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2009)

where is everybody...you'd think it was a friday or something.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll be in a hotel tomorrow night but the freaking Hyatt doesn't have free internet accees. Ain't that some shit.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

What? The hyatt doesn't have free wi-fi? What's up with that? Stay at a better hotel next time.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> What? The hyatt doesn't have free wi-fi? What's up with that? Stay at a better hotel next time.



I stay there because I can get a room there on priceline for $60 a night which is cheaper than the shithole my company has a "negotiated rate" with at $99 a night.


----------



## frazil (Feb 17, 2009)

what are the awards?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I stay there because I can get a room there on priceline for $60 a night which is cheaper than the shithole my company has a "negotiated rate" with at $99 a night.


but does the other place have free internet?


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

I love these threads so much!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah cement what are the prizes. Although I think the 5 word requirement is going to be harder than you think. There have already been a several 4 worders.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Although I think the 5 word requirement is going to be harder than you think. There have already been a several 4 worders.


According to RG's rules, the 5 word post requirement only applies to the members of the survivor teams. Other members can post whatever they want and whenever they want.



Road Guy said:


> _The rules will be as follows , *for members of the survivor teams*:_
> You have to post at least 5 words in each post
> 
> You may not post smiley’s only, or pics only.
> ...


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

I think that is a fair interpretation.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> but does the other place have free internet?



I don't know. It's a shithole though. I'd prefer to sleep on a comfortable bed and have a room with a big screen tv.


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

As a Top of Page master, I'd like to offer up the prize for TOP...a $40 gift card to that person from me. A few items about the prize:

1. The prize will go to the person who has the most top of page posts at the time this thread is announced as dead.

2. The gift card can be for anything that I can get a giftcard for at Albertson's. https://shop.albertsons.com/eCommerceWeb/In...GiftCardPartner

3. I'll be sending it out the week afterwards.

4. I'll be deciding any problems.

5. I am SO eligible to win. Be warned.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

OMG that is a fabulous prize.


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

I guess I should also add that if you want a $40 Albertson's gift card, you can get that too. I like groceries.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I don't know. It's a shithole though. I'd prefer to sleep on a comfortable bed and have a room with a big screen tv.


Bollocks! Opt for the shithole with internet so you can continue to spam EB.com. It's more important than comfort or sleep.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

is an all access pass to the Big Red One's secret room a good prize?

the fAil team is excluded.

or is that a cheap bastard bailout?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

cement said:


> is an all access pass to the Big Red One's secret room a good prize?
> the fAil team is excluded.
> 
> or is that a cheap bastard bailout?


I'm going to say that's a cheap bastard bailout, but I'm a cheap bastard, so I like it!

As a interesting caveat we could make that prize available to the gAy team members too. It would be a hell of a prize for them, but it would also mean to win it they would have to contribute to this thread, and thus would be helping our team in this challenge.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Bollocks! Opt for the shithole with internet so you can continue to spam EB.com. It's more important than comfort or sleep.



I know I have f-ed up priorities.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

you can pay for the internet with the savings, then billit back to work as an expense.


----------



## jroyce (Feb 17, 2009)

I dont think you should give the gAy team anything.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

I think that you are right sir!


----------



## frazil (Feb 17, 2009)

wow. that is a great prize! This is how survivor ought to be played - with bribery and strategery. Go big red 1!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

frazil said:


> wow. that is a great prize! This is how survivor ought to be played - with bribery and strategery. Go big red 1!


Before you know it we'll all be in politics.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

we need to stimulate more posts for EB!


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

Can I interest anyone in an Illinois senator position?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2009)

DV's already lurking in this thread!! :tt:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2009)

cement said:


> we need to stimulate more posts for EB!



It's not a stimulus, it's a loan to help us succeed.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

and it needs to be done right now, don't ask questions!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2009)

Who cares if DV is lurking?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2009)

csb said:


> Can I interest anyone in an Illinois senator position?


Please don't remind me. I try not to think about that whole scenario and it only gets worse.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

What is this thread about?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Who cares if DV is lurking?


He shouldn't be lurking, he should be posting.


----------



## frazil (Feb 17, 2009)

It's only 11am and I finished my lunch 15 minutes ago. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> What is this thread about?


it's about 40 41 posts so far.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

Snow is on the way...I'm psyched!


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

frazil said:


> It's only 11am and I finished my lunch 15 minutes ago. It's going to be a long day.


I hate days like that. I feel ready to go home by 2PM. I told my husband I need a job that's only 3 days a week and pays $70K a year.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

csb said:


> I hate days like that. I feel ready to go home by 2PM. I told my husband I need a job that's only 3 days a week and pays $70K a year.


Let me know if/when you find that!


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

I know a guy that works 24/7

24 hours a week, 7 weeks a year. but he bills 24/7!


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice! You know, for everything wrong with France, you have to admire 35 hour work weeks and liberal holiday leave.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

they have really good food too.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

and cheese eating surrender monkeys.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2009)

cement said:


> I know a guy that works 24/7
> 24 hours a week, 7 weeks a year. but he bills 24/7!



And he be Chucktown PE.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

TOP baby! oh yeah! one for me

oops! bottom of page. D"OH!


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

Not so fast, big guy


----------



## Parks and Rec (Feb 17, 2009)

I want to get in on this


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

well played by my associate from the easy to draw state from the north.


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to the fun, parks! Here's to a swell time.

And I'm pleased to announce, I'm in the lead for TOP!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

csb said:


> Not so fast, big guy


HA! I think you knew what you were doing when you offered up that gift card for most top of the page posts. You are a pro! lusone:


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a meeting to go to in about an hour, but I'm happy to have scored the first one!


----------



## frazil (Feb 17, 2009)

have your competitors just given up this challenge?


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

doubtful, although it would be nice to have an easy win


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

they must be working on some really good ideas


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2009)

We spent Saturday tearing apart the basement bathroom, but didn't get nearly as far as we wanted because 1. the water shut off valves to the room wouldn't close and 2. the fiberglass tub started deteriorating when we tried removing the trim. So much for trying to salvage the tub/shower.


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

Mmm....deteriorating fiberglass. Kinda makes all that work safety training come rushing back to you, eh?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

csb said:


> Mmm....deteriorating fiberglass. Kinda makes all that work safety training come rushing back to you, eh?


What is this work safety you speak of?


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

good point...we get a newsletter sent around once a month with important items like, "Coffee can be HOT and BURN you" and whatnot.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

csb said:


> good point...we get a newsletter sent around once a month with important items like, "Coffee can be HOT and BURN you" and whatnot.


I say sue the person who made the coffee for not warning you it was hot.


----------



## frazil (Feb 17, 2009)

Bonjour!







"Zee French are good at 2 things: wine, cheese and math" - Gorilla Goat


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 17, 2009)

We get a newsletter sent to us each week, and it ALWAYS shows 7 more days than the last one without a "workplace injury"......I'm just wondering why that number didn't start over about a month ago when a CAR hit one of our surveyors????


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

NCcarguy said:


> We get a newsletter sent to us each week, and it ALWAYS shows 7 more days than the last one without a "*workplace* injury"......I'm just wondering why that number didn't start over about a month ago when a CAR hit one of our surveyors????


He wasn't in the workplace, so that doesn't count.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> He wasn't in the workplace, so that doesn't count.


I'm sensing that you write the newsletter, rw.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2009)

so what's for lunch today?

rice noodle soup here


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

NCcarguy said:


> We get a newsletter sent to us each week, and it ALWAYS shows 7 more days than the last one without a "workplace injury"......I'm just wondering why that number didn't start over about a month ago when a CAR hit one of our surveyors????


Whoa! That's no good at all! I always said the most unnerving sound when working on an open road is the sound of tires on rumble strips. I never knew if I should turn around to see what's coming or just take the moment to close my eyes and pray.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> so what's for lunch today?
> rice noodle soup here


Leftover pasta with prosciutto, mushrooms and peas in a sour cream pan sauce. I made it last Friday. It was yummy. We'll see how it held up.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 17, 2009)

five word per post minimum?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

The PE Abides said:


> five word per post minimum?


not for you, as per RG's rules you can post "whatever you want".


----------



## Sschell (Feb 17, 2009)

but five words is fun!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

The PE Abides said:


> but five words is fun!


alright, I require you to have a minimum of five words in your posts.

Happy?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

The pasta held up for lunch today. Very good.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

I wish I had eaten a sandwich


----------



## Sschell (Feb 17, 2009)

it says five words. Exactly?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

that is correct, five words.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 17, 2009)

almost like Haiku... Not really.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

And the counting of the words shall be five. No more, no less.

Oh crap. I fail. That's WAY more than five.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2009)

its a very gloomy day here &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Sschell (Feb 17, 2009)

make all statements five words.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

I will from now on.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

this is actually rather entertaining


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

It's more fun than work!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

FLBuff, that goes without saying


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

I wish lunch was longer.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 17, 2009)

I think its good idea.


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

I can't believe this nonsense.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh, you will believe it.


----------



## klk (Feb 17, 2009)

Wish I didn't have to be billable


----------



## Sschell (Feb 17, 2009)

need to go do work.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

Quitter...you disappoint me greatly.


----------



## klk (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a broken toe


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

Ow! That sux...what happened?


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

I am so getting the next TOP


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

That's more than five words


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

is this a haiku competition?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm an enabler for cement.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

got it this time bitches!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

$40 coming your way soon?


----------



## klk (Feb 17, 2009)

Ski boot was too small


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

for your foot or to put up fAil team's *ss?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

The answer to your query is yes.

More then five, I know, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

you can be more than


----------



## klk (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: yes, the answer to you question is both!

But seriously, I think my feet have grown since I bought my ski boots. It also didn't help when one of my friends accidentially stomped on my foot while we were dancing barefoot in the living room this weekend.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

cement said:


> you can be more than


But five can be challenging.


----------



## klk (Feb 17, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> But five can be challenging.


But really, is it challenging?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

Maybe not, but it's interesting


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

> But really, is it challenging?


not so much I guess


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

I swear I cannot get over it not being Monday. I tried to tell someone today that Obama was signing the bill tomorrow.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

WHy is Obama writing on Clinton?


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

laugh all you want, but it happened at the Denver Museum of Nature and Science. I wonder if after they signed it they went through the Hall of Life?


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

if he was up on the roof looking at the solar panels I wonder if they ahd to tie him down? it is windy down there today!


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

I think it's Secret Services job to make sure he's wearing ankle weights on days like today.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm done with my meeting. I had to pick up a carpet cleaner on the way home because our dog had the runs all over our carpet. AWESOME. I'm off to clean carpet.


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

hey, chuck, save those for the dirty joke thread!


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 17, 2009)

tomorrow we'll give them hell


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I'm done with my meeting. I had to pick up a carpet cleaner on the way home because our dog had the runs all over our carpet. AWESOME. I'm off to clean carpet.


does you dog do the poop scoot?


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

my son's gf's dog is named scooter.

wanna guess why?


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

ew...I bet it has to do with his anal glands!


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

it's because he scoots.

that reminds me, I need to get the dogs groomed before the scooting starts up.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> does you dog do the poop scoot?



Not usually. All I know is that I was getting ready for my meeting and my wife called and said there was approximately 23 gallons of diarrhea all over our carpet. I asked her if a guy named Fudgey had been over but she didn't get it. So....long story short, she cleaned the bulk of it up by diluting it with water and cleaning solution and using the shop vac to suck up the slurry. I rented a carpet cleaner on the way home to clean the carpet extra good.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 17, 2009)

I have big coconuts too!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2009)

Too much info for me...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 17, 2009)

don't be such a baby.


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

ohhhh....... nooooooooo........ I MUST RESIST THE 3K THREAD..........

EDIT: PLEASE.... somebody post. I need to feed my addiction.


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

RUDY! Where have you been? You're on our team! Don't resist...keep posting!


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

rudy! rudy! rudy! rudy! rudy!


----------



## klk (Feb 17, 2009)

Resistance is futile dear Rudy!


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you csb! It's been busy at home and work. Right after holidays, everyone's birthdays begins. Swammped at work covering new projects.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

klk_pdx said:


> Resistance is futile dear Rudy!


is that a model of rudy?


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

new projects are a wonderful thing in this economy!


----------



## klk (Feb 17, 2009)

The most epic snowman ever!


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh, by the way, thank you csb for your comment on my profile... it's the first one.... kewl.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

well I'm certainly stimulated now!


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

cement said:


> rudy! rudy! rudy! rudy! rudy!


cement! cement! cement!  four.... five...... to meet the requirements


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

yes? I am here. posting.


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

It was my first comment left ever!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

why would you do that?


----------



## klk (Feb 17, 2009)

cement said:


> is that a model of rudy?


No, I was in the middle of posting my snowman pic and wanted to instead reply to rudy, but forgot to remove attachment.

Sunriver house: $2100

Beer and mixed liquor: $500

9' tall snowman built by drunk people: Priceless!

EDIT: Good to see you around again rudy! I remember a few times posting with you in the 5K thread a while ago. good times . . .


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

wow! this thread is moving. my +1 post. now to catch up and read.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

klk_pdx said:


> No, I was in the middle of posting my snowman pic and wanted to instead reply to rudy, but forgot to remove attachment.
> Sunriver house: $2100
> 
> Beer and mixed liquor: $500
> ...


sunriver is in Oregon? I think of Sunday River


----------



## klk (Feb 17, 2009)

I know about the catching up and reading part. I've often thought that it would be helpful to have a "daily digest review" thread of these so people don't waste time reading and instead post more.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

I go back a half dozen to get the current theme then go!


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

I haven't spammed this hard since I was waiting for test results!


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

cement said:


> is that a model of rudy?


Wait a minute! I have a stalker taking pictures of me! Next thing you know it's utube.


----------



## klk (Feb 17, 2009)

cement said:


> sunriver is in Oregon? I think of Sunday River


Yes, Sunriver is a resort town south of Bend Oregon. We got a 14 person house, filled it to the brim with a bunch of alcholics and had a great time. Lets just say that at least half of the pictures I took this weekend I can't put on Facebook for one reason or another. Aw, the memories . . . This was our 5th annual trip and the best one yet!


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

it is an art really

edit: TOP! yummy groceries for me!


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

dangit! I'm going to be sending cement a gift card!


----------



## klk (Feb 17, 2009)

You still have time csb!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2009)

beginners luck, you'll get it back csb


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

csb said:


> dangit! I'm going to be sending cement a gift card!


I get the most posts prize too!

Who posted in: THE 3K THREAD

Poster Posts

cement 31

csb 24

FLBuff PE 22

roadwreck 21

snickerd3 10

klk_pdx 10

Chucktown PE 9

The PE Abides 9

rudy 6

frazil 5

Vishal 1

jroyce 1

parks 1

NCcarguy 1

bigray76 1


----------



## klk (Feb 17, 2009)

well, I'm signing off for now. Gotta get to the doctor. I'll be back in a few hours unless i can figure out how to post from my blackberry.


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

good luck with the toe!

and from one straight state to another...it would a pleasure to buy your groceries!


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

hope all goes well at the doc klk_pdx


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

klk_pdx said:


> well, I'm signing off for now. Gotta get to the doctor. I'll be back in a few hours unless i can figure out how to post from my blackberry.


there are some hazards to kicking the A team's butt!


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

like getting your foot lost in the giant goatse like hole?


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

she did say she had a ski boot on when it happened.


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

having twisted a knee while skiing (Mary Jane, in fact) I'd like to say that the pain of the injury is bad, but the pain of them taking off your boot is worse


----------



## crimsoneye (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, another race to the finish!


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

I remeber taking my boot off when I tore my acl and broke the femur and tibia like it was yesterday.


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

ouch! that must of hurt!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

rub some dirt on it.


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

crimsoneye! welcome to another crazy thread!

and there is no good way to take that boot off...you know they have to do it and they can't cut it off


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

it was more the wierdness of stuff floating around.

nerd to the end!


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

the EMS guys should carry morphine. or that stuff that the dentist's puts on you before injecting your gums.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

This thread is worthless without pictures.


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

but they take longer


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

when I wrecked, the sent the crazy walker/sled combo instead of a snowmobile...to get me down over moguls...you lose all sense of where you're at, just starting at sky


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

you mean like xrays?

I took it off myself.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

this is why I don't ski

(that and the lack of snow and mountains)


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

if i ever ski'ed it would be the kiddie slopes for me... they better have bumper rails and hand rails


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

there is always skateboarding, right?


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

and nintendo wii! cheaper than real skiing


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

or roller skating... four...... five....... need to meet the five word requirement


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

hmmmm,

I guess you are right. Where can I get a skateboard? Or better yet, a hover board. Do they have those yet? If the back to the future movies were right we should all have flying cars pretty soon right?


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

and there is always base jumping


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

I think hover boards are part of the next stimulus package


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

are they considered green technology?


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

totally and completely, because there is no footprint

and with that, I gotta go folks...I'll be back tomorrow! Fight the good fight!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

We could use some Mr. Fusion's too.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

drat, there goes my chance to poke fun at the stimulus.

where's chucktown?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

it is not to late


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2009)

he is a-lurking...good luck!


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

what about the unknown creatures the hover would affect? the high frequency hover sounds, that we of course cannot hear, would devastate those creatures' ears


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

what are they listenig to? i have a right to privacy when hovering


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'd love to own a hover board.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

they are electric powered or on-board nuke?


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

i wouldn't know it's a high frequency... like the dog whistles


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

I met an airport owner that was working on a space ship powered by magnetic fields :true:


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

i read the article. how's the space ship coming along?


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

where did you read that?


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

someone posted an article about it here at EB.com. can't remember when. sometime mid to late last year.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

I must employ the search feature!


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

there was some discussion that followed too, as to whether magnetic fields were plausible


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

tesla had a theory about that


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

like in The Prestige?


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

and he'ss in for the TOP!

gotta go have my 93% lean hormone free burgers. with bbq, bacon and cheese!


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

congrats cement!


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 17, 2009)

csb said:


> new projects are a wonderful thing in this economy!


No KIDDING!!!



rudy said:


> cement! cement! cement!



I call foul here....-1 point on not having enough words in the post!!!! lol


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

with thanks to you rudy.


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

arrrggghhhhhh.... sorry..... let me go back and correct that


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2009)

oh my cement, csb still has time to retake her crown


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

NCcarguy said:


> No KIDDING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there was an interpretation by the challenge master that people that aren't on the active team are not held to that requirement. rudy was replaced by a missing person when she was missing at the beginning of the game.


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

whew! two... three... four.... five....


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2009)

cement said:


> drat, there goes my chance to poke fun at the stimulus.
> where's chucktown?



Still cleaning up f-ing dog shit. Turns out my dog got into the trash and ate chicken bones. After I cleaned up the carpet and put the kids to bed I came downstairs and he had shit in his kennel. Now I'm drinking.


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

hmmmm... i don't even want to ask what ur drinking.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

whats the difference between brown eggs and white eggs?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> whats the difference between brown eggs and white eggs?



I don't know, what?

word


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

besides, the color...

brown eggs = farm raised

white eggs = mass produced

just a guess


----------



## frazil (Feb 17, 2009)

brown eggs = fresh


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

white eggs = poached

brown eggs = huevos rancheros


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2009)

rudy said:


> hmmmm... i don't even want to ask what ur drinking.


I probably should have clarified. I'm drinking a few beers to calm down after the dog shit extravaganza.


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

i'd be drinking too. yuk, pooh.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

I am trying to find a smiley that is similar to this one...


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

can't see it..... four..... five....


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2009)

rudy said:


> i'd be drinking too. yuk, pooh.



Yeah, for some reason the wastewater treatment plant never bothers me, but a little bit of dog shit will make me gag like crazy.


----------



## frazil (Feb 17, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> I am trying to find a smiley that is similar to this one...









I like this one because it could be a guy or a girl.


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

i can't change my niece and nephew's diapers anymore. i used to be able to when they were younger. must be the change in food. maybe the chemicals at the treatment plant help. i love the smell of napalm in the morning.


----------



## klk (Feb 17, 2009)

^ we had a friend who went into great gory detail about the change in his kid's diaper contents that corresponded with the change in the kid's diet. Not a pleasant conversation.

Luckily my toe is not broken. My injury is nothing compared to your injuries csb and cement. Those type of injuries is the sole reason I'm learning to snowboard. For some reason, I feel having my feet strapped to the same item will help prevent me from breaking my leg. I think I'd rather have a concussion than a broken leg.

And Rudy - the kiddie slope is actually THE most dangerous run on the mountain, according to my snowboard instructor. All those beginners who don't know how to stop cooped up on one run scares the bejebers out of me. I will only go on that run during the weekday when its not crowded.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2009)

what about the eggs then?


----------



## rudy (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool. ya'll r back. i was having withdrawl pains.

EDIT1: where'd everybody go?

EDIT2: anybody out there? hellloooo


----------



## klk (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry, I had to check out for a little while. My hubby was insisting I upload our vacation photos immediately. Hopefully I'll not have any further distractions later this week. Catch ya all tomorrow and Happy Spamming!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 18, 2009)

Good morning. How is everyone?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Wood... words words words words


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just checking for the morning!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello there bigray. Stick around and spam some. There are door prizes, good conversation and padded post counts to be had.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll be at work a lot, not sure how much spamming though. We are bidding everything and anything these days.


----------



## cement (Feb 18, 2009)

I can name that tune in 3 notes!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

this thread is kicking ass!!!


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 18, 2009)

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

I really wish it was!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Nope, but our hot secretary made rice krispie treats. I think I'm going to the kitchen to get one. Then I'm cleaning my office. It looks like a bomb went off.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

It went off here too.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

So I bought myself a nice pair of shoes a few days ago and now I'm having buyer's remorse. I have owned a few pairs of cheap shoes over the past couple of years and I got sick of replacing them, so I spent some money on this pair. They were originally $488 and I got them half off for $244. I can't take them back now but I hate the buyer's remorse.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 18, 2009)

$244 for shoes? Holy Shit!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I know. My wife persuaded me to go ahead and buy them. And they are really nice. The problem is that my old ones cost $120 and after 18 months they'd have holes in the soles. Then it would cost $80 to resole them and the leather looks like shit. My FIL bought me a really nice pair of shoes 2 years ago and those still look as good as the day he bought them. So I figure long term, I'll come out ahead this way.


----------



## frazil (Feb 18, 2009)

I've never spent that much on shoes.


----------



## klk (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree, I've never spent that much on shoes, but I have on a purse. I can't help if the handbags that I like happen to cost a lot of money . . .


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh well. I guess I spent too much. Hopefully they last a long time. I have heard that if you buy a nice pair of shoes you can go ahead and plan on wearing them to your funeral.


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2009)

here's a quick plus one on the day


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

csb, we need a lot more than lusone: if we're going to win this thing. Where is team 1?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 18, 2009)

Well there's a happy thought. Chuck, you just bought the shoes you're going to die in.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a $250 pair


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

The PE Abides said:


> I have a $250 pair



See, now I don't feel so bad. I was simply seeking some validation.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

My fiancee has $800 pairs


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

The PE Abides said:


> My fiancee has $800 pairs



Whoa. Sounds like you are going to have a serious clothing budget.

Top of page bitches.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

You can imagine the purses.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I guess Team #1 has quit on me?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm throwing in the towel


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

they may all be slackers...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, I'm still going to fight the good fight and at least get my post count up.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

... my post count is up.


----------



## klk (Feb 18, 2009)

I too am going to fight the good fight. We need approximately 550 posts per day to reach 3000, so if we get 10 people to post 55 times per day, we could get some serious post count padding going. Even one hour of one post per minute would do the job. I'm hoping I break 1000 due to this challenge. I am in meetings for most of the day today (including lunch) but I've blocked out my evening to post away. Hopefully others will be online to help out . . .


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 18, 2009)

Checking in on my lunch hour


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

klk_pdx said:


> I too am going to fight the good fight. We need approximately 550 posts per day to reach 3000, so if we get 10 people to post 55 times per day, we could get some serious post count padding going. Even one hour of one post per minute would do the job. I'm hoping I break 1000 due to this challenge. I am in meetings for most of the day today (including lunch) but I've blocked out my evening to post away. Hopefully others will be online to help out . . .


welcome to the spam fest!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

klk_pdx said:


> I too am going to fight the good fight. We need approximately 550 posts per day to reach 3000, so if we get 10 people to post 55 times per day, we could get some serious post count padding going. Even one hour of one post per minute would do the job. I'm hoping I break 1000 due to this challenge. I am in meetings for most of the day today (including lunch) but I've blocked out my evening to post away. Hopefully others will be online to help out . . .



Those are good goals klk.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

keep fighting the good fight?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

The PE Abides said:


> keep fighting the good fight?



I'm doing my best but I can't double post.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

need to create spam frenzy.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Well you did it on the last 10k so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

can't do it by myself...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

jroyce is lurking here. Maybe he/she will help. Only 2733 posts to go.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

here is my plus one


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks. I see chaos is lurking here as well. Maybe we should start the "in my pants" game. I hated it but it racked up some posts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow .. impressive stats so far!!

I have only perused the threads because I have been out buying cold-weather gear for my impending move to the great north!

I guess I won't have much use for swim shorts or flip flops anymore! 



parks said:


> I want to get in on this


You should totally get in parks ... welcome to more participation on the board! 



frazil said:


> have your competitors just given up this challenge?


They are just scared ... they just can't hang!! 



JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Come on JR. You could have broken that up in to 3 posts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

I will work on it!

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

That's what I'm talking about. Quantity not quality. Speaking of quality posts, Fudgey is back today.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Shit .. I have a pre-employment drug screening in 30 mins. I have to run! hmy:

I wear my hair regulation high-n-tight: I wonder if they are going to think I am trying to subvert their screening process?

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Shit .. I have a pre-employment drug screening in 30 mins. I have to run! hmy:
> I wear my hair regulation high-n-tight: I wonder if they are going to think I am trying to subvert their screening process?
> 
> JR



One of my old college roomates was a tad concerned about his drug test for his first job after college. He figured on the hair test which I assume is more sensitive. He bought some kind of nasty ass shampoo online that costed him about $45. Then when he went to the drug screening they made him pee in the cup. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

That is pretty funny!

I have no worries about the drug test - never even experimented.

I know it is going to be a hair test because I got the forms/chain of custody in the mail. I just figure they are going to look at my scalped head and think ... hmmmm ...

:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

This should help the count...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

What should help the count?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

post post pos*titty* post post


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Good, at least there's some back and forth now.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Yea, sorry. I was working.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I've been doing my best but I have to do some work for a little while.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm at lunch, so I'm trying to make up for lost time


----------



## jroyce (Feb 18, 2009)

still lurking... just hard with the the whoel work thing..

sorry will work on the priorities


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

No worries. Post when you can.


----------



## jroyce (Feb 18, 2009)

Posting to bring it to the top... and so FLbuff can post again


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

You, sir, are a gentleman.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

We need a theme here.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Agreed...got any good ideas?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Anything but the "in my pants" game. In the 10k thread we talked a lot about how you and I weren't getting any. That topic sucks too.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

WHAT IS YOUR GREATEST FEAR?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Things have sorta improved for me. Still hit and miss, but more hits than misses.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Losing my manhood.

Edit: I didn't know this was serious. I thought that was kind of a heavy question for a 3k. I could see it in a 10k but the 3k is so much more laid back.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Mine is losing my family. Don't forget the 5 word rule, Chuck.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

ouch, that would hurt alot.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Things have sorta improved for me. Still hit and miss, but more hits than misses.



Same here. Although I've been the one lacking in that department lately.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

having problems with erectile disfunction?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

They make a drug for that.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

No, no problems with erectile disfunction. I've just been really tired and run down lately. I don't know why either. By the time the kids are in bed I'm ready to sack out on the couch and vegetate in front of the TV.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Top of page, bitches! Suck it!

Edit: DOH! One off.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

You got bottom of page Buff. Suck it.


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2009)

top of page now now?

edit: dangit...I thought I was swooping in on chance...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I am not sucking that.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

All I know is that the gift card is as good as mine.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 18, 2009)

you're losing your touch csb


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2009)

that's a beautiful five words to teach mini-buff before college shows up


----------



## klk (Feb 18, 2009)

I think my biggest fear is falling in a tank of activated sludge. What a horrible way to die . . .


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Her mother is already working on it.

j/k


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2009)

I worry about my plane hitting a flock of geese and landing in a ri....wait, what? What's been in the news?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

klk_pdx said:


> I think my biggest fear is falling in a tank of activated sludge. What a horrible way to die . . .



I agree. Although I was thinking a few years back during one of my projects, you'd probably have a chance of living if you weren't dealing with fine bubble diffused air because you'd float. With fine bubble though, you're sinking no matter what.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Another one of mine is asbestosis or lung cancer. In my line of work, it is a possibility.


----------



## klk (Feb 18, 2009)

Exactly, sink right to the bottom. Yuck. I read a story about how a dog fell into a sludge tank and a police officer jumped in and saved the dog. Thankfully they weren't using fine air diffusion . . .


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

klk_pdx said:


> I think my biggest fear is falling in a tank of activated sludge. What a horrible way to die . . .


yuk.

That is pretty bad.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

When I was in college, one of our projects was to desin a WWTP. We visited several, and the operator warned us about falling into those.


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2009)

only engineers would have activated sludge as a horrible way to die...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

What about de-activated sludge as a way to die?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't want to die.


----------



## klk (Feb 18, 2009)

csb said:


> only engineers would have activated sludge as a horrible way to die...


Well I am an engineer . . .


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> What about de-activated sludge as a way to die?



That would be a septic tank. And that would definitely be worse than activated sludge.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

a poop related death... Yuk.


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2009)

Does anyone watch Weeds? There's a moment in season 3 where a sewer line blows and it shows turd rockets shooting into the sky in a waste geyser. Ugh.

Working transportation side has all the usual things to worry about killing you...semi-trucks, cars, crazed motorists angry about work zones


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

csb said:


> Does anyone watch Weeds? There's a moment in season 3 where a sewer line blows and it shows turd rockets shooting into the sky in a waste geyser. Ugh.
> Working transportation side has all the usual things to worry about killing you...semi-trucks, cars, crazed motorists angry about work zones



I am still on season 1 of weeds. I'll look for the turd rocket when I get to season 3.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

I like weeds.... Good show.


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2009)

it's like a training video for if my engineering job goes away


----------



## klk (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, I guess in transportation, you have a pretty good idea of what could hurt/kill you in the field. In wastewater engineering, the dangers are less intuitive.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

klk_pdx said:


> Yeah, I guess in transportation, you have a pretty good idea of what could hurt/kill you in the field. In wastewater engineering, the dangers are less intuitive.



I always worried about getting hit with a 4160 volt power feed.


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2009)

We've also had more than one time when we've received a "Watch out for crazy ex-worker" warning here, so that's another way I don't want to die...at my desk


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

What was rw's signature? 'They lied...hard work killed lots of people'...or something like that.


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2009)

I really need to find a workplace that encourages paid afternoon naps


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

csb said:


> We've also had more than one time when we've received a "Watch out for crazy ex-worker" warning here, so that's another way I don't want to die...at my desk



Do you work for the postal service?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

csb said:


> I really need to find a workplace that encourages paid afternoon naps



There's an idea I like!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't believe my pre-employment drug screening ...

The gruff old lady (specimen collector) squaks .. your hair is too short!

I was like .. WTF??!!!

JR


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2009)

she just wanted to see you pee!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

csb said:


> she just wanted to see you pee!



Or she wanted to collect a short and curly hair sample from elsewhere.


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

one two three four five


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't want to know!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey, rudy is back. word


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

She DID try to collect it from somewhere else ...

I was like [email protected]#$%^&amp;* NO !!!

JR


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Chucktown! My name is rudy, and i'm a 3K addict.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Rudy!! 

How have you been?

JR


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey JR! Doing great. How about u?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

rudy said:


> Hey Chucktown! My name is rudy, and i'm a 3K addict.



Hi rudy. Nice to meet you. I'm also an addict. I started out with a little recreational 10k and got heavy into the 3k stuff recently. I woke up one morning thinking about spamming and realized I had a problem.


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

I think about it at work. I am so tempted.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Resistance to spamming is futile!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Lately, I've been thinking a lot about my post count. I might crack 2000 soon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

I am doing pretty good - I am moving. Have you heard?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

jregieng said:


> I am doing pretty good - I am moving. Have you heard?



What's with the rock in your avatar JR?


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey FLBuff, yes, it's futile.

Chucktown, after this thread, you'll definitely, hit it.

JR, where are you going? Hopefully, somewhere tropical.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> What's with the rock in your avatar JR?


That's a depiction of my new home in about two weeks - I am coordinating the movers as I am typing this message out! 

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

It's a rock that looks like Michigan?


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

house on a hill, that's cool.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

rudy said:


> house on a hill, that's cool.



Rudy swooped in with TOP.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> It's a rock that looks like Michigan?


Indeed - it's a rock of Michigan. 

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

JR, are you moving to the UP?


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

Yiipppppppeeee !!!! I'm on top of the world baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

I will be in the lower peninsula. Not as cold .. but definitely cold by my standards! hmy:

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

jregieng said:


> I will be in the lower peninsula. Not as cold .. but definitely cold by my standards! hmy:
> JR



What is the job JR?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Near the big city of Motown? Look out, Canuckistan, your ladies are not safe from the mighty powers of JR!


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

Anything below 70 is freezing.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Try negative 15 on for size. Not this year, but in '07 it got that low here.


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

brrrrrrr........ two three four five


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I think the low for this year was 19 here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> What is the job JR?


I have been slated as an environmental guru .. kinda cool! B)

They are seeking to tap my knowledge of the evil, regulatory side of the force! h34r:

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

jregieng said:


> I have been slated as an environmental guru .. kinda cool! B)
> They are seeking to tap my knowledge of the evil, regulatory side of the force! h34r:
> 
> JR


For remediation type work? Environmental guru can mean a lot of things.


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

That's great! The force is strong in you. Did I say it right? from Star Wars.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

rudy said:


> That's great! The force is strong in you. Did I say it right? from Star Wars.



I think it would be "strong in you the force is."


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

ahhh, yes.... three four five


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Umm .. not remedation (though that is my background).

It will be focused on operation and support of the private power/utility when it comes to environmental permitting and other miscellaneous projects.

It is really a hodge-podge of different things hence my characterization of 'guru'. 

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Worry about it you shoudn't.


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

You've hit the jackpot... power/utility... a growing, secure industry and you get to use your environmental skills.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Right now .. I will say that it will be interesting.

Rudy, I agree &lt; 70F is REALLY cold ... but I am looking for change I can believe in!! 

JR


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

rudy said:


> brrrrrrr........ two three four five


best five word post ever!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Right now .. I will say that it will be interesting.
> Rudy, I agree &lt; 70F is REALLY cold ... but I am looking for change I can believe in!!
> 
> JR



Are you going to work for a consultant or are you actually going to be employed by the utility.


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

The PE Abides said:


> best five word post ever!


Thank you. Oh man. Gotta go pick up the kids. Wish I had satellite internet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Are you going to work for a consultant or are you actually going to be employed by the utility.


I will be employed by the utility - no consluting work for me!! 

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

rudy said:


> Thank you. Oh man. Gotta go pick up the kids. Wish I had satellite internet.



I think that's one of those signs to look for that you're addicted. If you forget to pick up your kids because you're spamming too much. Just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Satellite internet would totally rawk!!! :th_rockon:

JR


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

One more for the road, before CPS comes a' knockin'.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Satellite internet would totally rawk!!! :th_rockon:
> JR


Why not get some of our EE friends started on that project?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

True dat! Perhaps something as I transition to my next job ....

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Satellite internet would totally rawk!!! :th_rockon:
> JR



My parents have it and it totally sucks. It's through hughes. The fees are insane and they cap your bandwidth at a really low capacity. The only reason they have it is because they're out in the sticks and there aren't any other ISPs. They're considering installing a 1/2 mile run of coax or fiber optic so they can get rid of the satellite internet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

I have heard some others pan satellite too - I just figure once the bugs are worked out it would be the way to go.

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Warning heeded, Chuck. I think we are imagining a service similar to satelit radio. Portable, transferrable, and AWESOME! Oh yeah, and barely avoiding bankruptcy.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

jregieng said:


> I have heard some others pan satellite too - I just figure once the bugs are worked out it would be the way to go.
> JR


My understanding is that it's a time delay issue. Rather than a signal going from your computer to a server, the signal has to travel up to the satellite and back to eath.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Signal delay? That makes sense to me. 

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Wasn't that one of the problems with the Soon-to-be-EX Mrs. JR?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I've got to run home and clean the carpet one more time before I return the carpet cleaner. I'll be back on by 9:00 or so while I'm balancing the check book and working on getting my tax info together.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Taxes...something else I'm afraid of. And need to take care of.


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2009)

my taxes are kicking my butt this year


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Normally we have someone else do them, but $$ is tight, so we are going to go the TurboTax route.


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm using TaxCut this year and it's the first year we owe money. I think we're in a higher tax bracket for the first time. No good.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Ouch! I think we are looking at a nice refund, due to our investments taking a nose-dive, and the addition of mini-Buff to the household.


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2009)

kids are the best deductions!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I wish pets counted...then I'd have 4 deductions!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

I wish huge coconuts counted...


----------



## cement (Feb 18, 2009)

and I'm back. planet saved.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Many wrecks up there, cement?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 18, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I wish pets counted...then I'd have 4 deductions!


If they did count pets my parents will be losing theirs. Their lab was recently diagnosed with cancers in his lymphnodes.


----------



## cement (Feb 18, 2009)

I managed to stay down east today.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> If they did count pets my parents will be losing theirs. Their lab was recently diagnosed with cancers in his lymphnodes.


That sux. My condolences to them and you.



cement said:


> I managed to stay down east today.


Nice...is it snowing down there at all?


----------



## cement (Feb 18, 2009)

top!

no snow in denver. a bit windy tho


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I am cement's TOP enabler.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

I am sick of spamming!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^That can not be! Blasphemy!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

I know... its not right.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Wasn't that one of the problems with the Soon-to-be-EX Mrs. JR?


Yes .. that WAS one of her problems! :brickwall:

Good thing it is NO LONGER my problem! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy happy joy joy! Yay, JR's Divorce! :multiplespotting:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^ I have learned patience in all things .... 

It will come soon ... unlike the soon-2-be ex. Mrs. JR! :laugh:

JR


----------



## cement (Feb 18, 2009)

Harsh! that's my word of the day. :lmao:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Word. That's my word of the day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

WTF is my statement of the day!!!

I can't believe how complicated people make things ...

(wait - mebbe this is better for the bitch thread?)

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

jregieng said:


> WTF is my statement of the day!!!
> I can't believe how complicated people make things ...
> 
> (wait - mebbe this is better for the bitch thread?)
> ...


I like your multi-tasking, JR!


----------



## cement (Feb 18, 2009)

actually we played word bingo at a 4hr meeting today. my word was "incongruous".

I might have won but the meeting ran over by an hour and I had to run out!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^ I like to exclaim, "Inconceivable" at times like that ....

Today, one of my co-workers was upset about drafting a permit and the formatting issues within the permit template. I offered up some performance art - I would express the gravity of his mood by recycling my coffee on his draft and calling it, "pissed that I can't finish this permit on time."

:Locolaugh:

My co-workers aren't appreciating my humor ratcheting up with each day my departure becomes a little more imminent ...

JR


----------



## cement (Feb 18, 2009)

huge move JR!

I felt a little sad when I made the big jump across country, even though I knew it was for all the right reasons.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

cement said:


> huge move JR!
> I felt a little sad when I made the big jump across country, even though I knew it was for all the right reasons.


Let me guess...the skiing is better?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't really feel bad - believe me when I say this is change I CAN believe in. I am ready to leave the baggage behind and move to something bigger and better. 

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

This is Michigan you're talking about, right?

(Intended slap across face of mudpuppy and error matrix)


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Ha!

Yeah .. it will be Michigan! 

I see the primary trade-off as being four months of icy cold vs. four months of brutally hot, humid weather. At least with cold I can put on more clothes ... with hot, you can only remove so much before there isn't anything left to take off.

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Ha!
> Yeah .. it will be Michigan!
> 
> I see the primary trade-off as being four months of icy cold vs. four months of brutally hot, humid weather. At least with cold I can put on more clothes ... with hot, you can only remove so much before there isn't anything left to take off.
> ...


Also trading in the proximity to the Soon-to-be-EX Mrs. JR!

This is my plus 1 and out for the drive home. Happy spamming!


----------



## cement (Feb 18, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Let me guess...the skiing is better?


that didn't hurt!



FLBuff PE said:


> This is Michigan you're talking about, right?
> (Intended slap across face of mudpuppy and error matrix)


some people I work with are from MI. they hold up thier right hand and point to which part of the state is better :dunno:



jregieng said:


> Ha!
> Yeah .. it will be Michigan!
> 
> I see the primary trade-off as being four months of icy cold vs. four months of brutally hot, humid weather. At least with cold I can put on more clothes ... with hot, you can only remove so much before there isn't anything left to take off.
> ...


I love the cold air, and the change of season.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

I think putting 1K between me and the Soon-2-Be ex-Mrs. JR will do wonders! 

I am also looking forward to cool air and change of seasons - it has been a VERY long time for me!

JR


----------



## cement (Feb 18, 2009)

I really like pistachios. really.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

I like them too! Just polished off a 1-lb container of shelled pistachios ...

JR


----------



## cement (Feb 18, 2009)

they are cocaine to me


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm going home. Peace out!


----------



## cement (Feb 18, 2009)

buenos natchos senior dude. sir.


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2009)

The Dude is a strong force around here! I'm impressed...I missed you during the 10K thread.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

What?

The Dude is who inspired us to finish the 10k in two hours one day.


----------



## cement (Feb 18, 2009)

looks like ol team one is running behind


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

i'm baaaack.... three four five


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 18, 2009)

this hotel internet still sucks


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah, and i hate that they charge extra for that


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm about to go watch a couple of episodes of season 1 of Weeds.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 18, 2009)

whats weeds? never heard of the show


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

that reminds me, i need to update netflix


----------



## cement (Feb 18, 2009)

top chef is on tonight!


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

is the with the guy from hell's kitchen?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 18, 2009)

kmart brought back layaway


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

you still have a kmart? i thought they all closed down.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 18, 2009)

Doesn't Martha Stewart had some advertising deal with kmart?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Ugh ... I just got home. What a long, long day!

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah we still have a few of them around. I can't stand the smell of them...something about the food place they all have that just reeks


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

Martha Stewart had some towels and bed sets. Jacklyn Smith also had clothing there too.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 18, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> yeah we still have a few of them around. I can't stand the smell of them...something about the food place they all have that just reeks


Kmart? Or JR's workplace?


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

i bought some flats there. in fact, 3 pairs. they had them on sale. $5 a pair i think it was. i still have them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Kmart? Or JR's workplace?


Affirmative. My workplace reeks in the WRONG places!

JR


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 18, 2009)

I assume when you say flats you mean shoes and not apartments in England. I know the pound has taken a real dive lately, but if you can buy a place for $5 that would be pretty amazing


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

nope, i meant apartments... kmart sells them too....


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

kMart sells aparments? Since when?

JR


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 18, 2009)

Son of a....

...I'm upset that all the Kmarts around here closed.


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

well, they used too. i bought the last 3.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 18, 2009)

well crap, now where will I live?


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

perhaps in JR's new house?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 18, 2009)

no thanks, I like warm weather


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

that cold? three four five


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Offering up my flat Rudy??!! 

JR


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

yes.  don't worry. sounds like it's too cold for anyone to dare find it.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 18, 2009)

We still have a Kmart here. They actually sell some good salt water fishing lures.


----------



## klk (Feb 18, 2009)

Kmart fall apart is what we used to say


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

the kmart we used to have here was always in disarray. i don't know if it was just the customers that were rude by leaving stuff lying around. or if the workers just didn't clean.


----------



## klk (Feb 18, 2009)

I actually don't know of any kmarts around here. I just go to Target.


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

We have Target and Wal-mart.


----------



## klk (Feb 18, 2009)

We don't have walmart either. citizens groups keep preventing them from building one in our area.


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

really? here too. we were going to get a wal-mart down the street. but the adjacent neighborhood association fought it and won.


----------



## klk (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah, I'd have to drive over 45 minutes if I wanted to go to a walmart, which is totally do-able, but not worth the effort. Yep, its the neigborhood associations!


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

that's too far of a drive. you'd end up losing money on gas alone. we got a Super Wal-Mart a few miles down the street. It sells Wal-Mart stuff and food.


----------



## klk (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah, I've heard of those super stores. I think they might be building one that's a little closer to me, but still out in the boondocks because those are the only towns that will let them build within their city limits.


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

I wonder how the neighborhood associations are able to fight them? Wal-Mart is big. I thought they would win.


----------



## klk (Feb 18, 2009)

I think it has to do with the Land use process, like the city council refuses to approve WalMarts request because the citizens will lash out at the city council, which affects their re-election chances.

there seems to be a lot of "citizen involvement" in our government. It can be so frustrating . . .


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

Makes sense. The Wal-Marts here are either inside a strip mall or in an area surrounded by other stores. The neighborhood association here kept using the term "Smart Growth" to fight Wal-Mart.


----------



## klk (Feb 18, 2009)

Our area doesn't have a lot of space for a big walmart store and not have it be intrusive to neighborhoods. The portland metro area does a pretty good job of restricting development sprawl.


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

i bought some nice blouses at wal-mart


----------



## klk (Feb 18, 2009)

I bought a nice bathing suit at Target.


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

just in time for spring break


----------



## klk (Feb 18, 2009)

No, it was for going in the hot tub on our ski trip.


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

i don't get that. hot tub on a ski trip. but i wouldn't know, never been skiing.


----------



## klk (Feb 18, 2009)

after a long day of being freezing cold the entire time, with muscles you didn't even realize you had aching and on fire, the hot tub was a wonderful goal to think about. I'm not making it sound like skiing is much fun am i?


----------



## rudy (Feb 18, 2009)

sounds like a painful workout


----------



## klk (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah, but really its a lot of fun when you're in decent shape. This was my first time skiing this year, I'm really out of shape, my boots were too small, it just wasn't my day. The rest of the trip was awesome though.


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

we'd like to take the kids somewhere where there's snow... snowmen, ice angels, snowball fights


----------



## klk (Feb 19, 2009)

Are there any options in Texas? that's one reason I love the Northwest. I'm less than 2 hours away from the beach, the mountains (snow), the desert, major recreational rivers/lakes, etc. Some of my fondest memories of my childhood is going up to the snow bunny park where they had hills for inner tubing and general fun in the snow.


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

north texas during the winter. we were thinking of new mexico. haven't really looked much into it tho'.


----------



## klk (Feb 19, 2009)

Snow is lots of fun if you have the right gear so you're not too cold.

I think I'm going to sign off for the night. It was a pleasure spamming with you this evening Rudy. Brings back memories of the 5 K thread! Have a good night!


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

Good nite klk. It was fun.

EDIT: Finally... tied for first...

Chucktown PE 67

rudy 67

cement 64

FLBuff PE 60

csb 47

roadwreck 38

The PE Abides 36

klk_pdx 33

jregieng 31

snickerd3 18

frazil 8

bigray76 5

jroyce 3

Road Guy 2

NCcarguy 2

crimsoneye 1

SapperPE 1

Vishal 1

parks 1


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, I am just a bad ass with my 5 posts!!!!

Make it 6 now!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Man, I"ve got to step it into high gear today.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 19, 2009)

I am ready for the weekend.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 19, 2009)

calling in sick tomorrow Ray?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I am just trying to make it to the weekend .. I have been in *HIGH* gear with my transition from FL to MI ...

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

We had some wicked thunderstorms down here last night. But it's supposed to be 68 and sunny today. I'll be opening the windows in my office this afternoon if it isn't too windy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

It's supposed to be nice here as well - the sun is out and it is 63F. 

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

And a high of 18 in Michigan today.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Ugh .. you had to go there .. didn't you??!!

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry. I couldn't resist. I'm sure there is nice weather in MI.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Believe it or not .. I am looking forward to some of that COLD weather. It was somewhat refreshing when I was up in MI during my interview - it didn't bother me too badly. 

JR


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2009)

I thought you were going there?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Believe it or not .. I am looking forward to some of that COLD weather. It was somewhat refreshing when I was up in MI during my interview - it didn't bother me too badly.
> JR



I know what you mean. Atlanta had a little bit better mix of cold that Charleston does. I don't think I could tolerate MI kind of cold but it would be nice to get a little snow every now and again.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 19, 2009)

Spam Threads: 3k &gt;&gt; 1k


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

^^^ Is that a logical operator or just a statement? 

JR


----------



## Sschell (Feb 19, 2009)

I think it is both.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice top of page hit!

JR


----------



## Sschell (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks dude! I wasn't trying!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I think I only have one TOP right now. Things are quiet around here.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 19, 2009)

I only have one top too


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I have too many irons in the fire at work right now. I guess I need to make a list. I should probably work instead of spam today.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 19, 2009)

would you like eggs with your spam?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I do not like green eggs and spam, I do not like them Sam I am.


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2009)

or is that SPAM I AM?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I guess the theme is Green Eggs and Ham?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 19, 2009)

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM with a SIDE OF SPAM!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Would you eat SPAM on a house?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Would you eat SPAM with a mouse?


----------



## klk (Feb 19, 2009)

lusone: for me. I gotta get back to work. catch ya later!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

That doesn't rhyme at all.

Yes I'd eat SPAM on a house.


----------



## jroyce (Feb 19, 2009)

damn... you guys really ran with this one today.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I detect some sarcasm. word.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 19, 2009)

That's not what I heard.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes I would SPAM with a mouse.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Would you SPAM on a bfox?

Edited to protect Chucktown.


----------



## csb (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't mention box around Chucktown...he gets upset.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I just fixed my previous post.


----------



## frazil (Feb 19, 2009)

I box with yellow gox box socks


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Chucktown's been getting plenty of that lately so he doesn't really care.

Yes I would SPAM in a house, yes I would SPAM with a mouse, or with a fox, even while I'm in a box?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 19, 2009)

No more rhyming. I mean it!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 19, 2009)

anybody want a peanut

It's a quote...there now more than 5 words


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> No more rhyming. I mean it!



Remember, quantity not quality. word.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 19, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> anybody want a peanut


Snick picked up on it. I love that movie.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 19, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Remember, quantity not quality. word.


you sound like a friend of mine when describing the girls he dates screws


----------



## csb (Feb 19, 2009)

hey roadwreck...we're talking about JR in a different thread...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 19, 2009)

^Nicely played, csb. Nicely played.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello, my name is Indigo Mantoya. You killed my father, prepare to die.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 19, 2009)

One of my favorite quotes.


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

what's today's topic? four five


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

For a while we were on Dr. Seuss. I was thinking about going with perverted Dr. Seuss but I didn't want to be "that guy".


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

too late. just teasing.

Hi snikerd3, not trying to be picky or anything. might want to add another word. i got dinged a while back for not having five words. i don't think it applies if u r not on a team. but just in case....



snickerd3 said:


> anybody want a peanut


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

csb said:


> hey roadwreck...we're talking about JR in a different thread...


:w00t:

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 19, 2009)

almost time to go home


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 19, 2009)

that is the shittiest time of the day IMO


----------



## csb (Feb 19, 2009)

I could use a nap...or a pizza


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Yo necesito una siesta, pero el jefe dije no.


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

you need a new boss


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I actually like my boss. I might be able to get away with a siesta.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's my lusone: for the evening. I'll try to resume spamming after I get the kids in the bed.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 19, 2009)

See ya later then, Chuck!


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

Later Chuck three four five


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 19, 2009)

My motivation at work is negative right now.


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

i'm just trying to hold on to mine


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 19, 2009)

And yet you are here.


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

yup. i'm at home. i dare not post from work. in case big brother is looking. but i am tempted.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm posting from work. I'm 'networking', if anyone asks.

Edit: Top of Page, bitches!


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

'networking'? they're going to think you're looking for a new job.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Just keeping my options open. You know, in case the doom and gloom of the economy claims the company.


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

no one's hiring right now


----------



## klk (Feb 19, 2009)

We are, if you can fill certain positions . . .


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

what kind of positions? five


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm back. Kids are in bed.


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

let the games begin... five


----------



## klk (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, in my office, we're trying to build a pump station and pipeline group. but there are lots of open reqs online for various positions in other groups and offices. Two years ago, we would have hired anyone with a heartbeat and an engineering degree. Now, we're more selective to find those who meet specific experience requirements for specific positions.


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2009)

I going to watch survivor soon. no kidding!


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

good to hear Oregon is hiring.

watching the TV survivor?


----------



## klk (Feb 19, 2009)

boo, this IS survivor. Five


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah, I can't seem to shake that jones


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

i watched the first one on and off.... stopped watching the rest


----------



## klk (Feb 19, 2009)

I have another hour of spamming and I'm out of here for a few hours.


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

here we go... four five


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2009)

I keep running into people that are getting divorced. I need to buy the wife some flowers.


----------



## klk (Feb 19, 2009)

rudy said:


> i watched the first one on and off.... stopped watching the rest


Me too. My hubby watches it regularly, so sometimes I get into it for a few episodes, learn the characters, then get bored.


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2009)

I might be starting to get bored.


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

cement said:


> I keep running into people that are getting divorced. I need to buy the wife some flowers.


that's a great idea

i wonder if this survivor is going to let the voted-out members get extra weight in the vote for the winner.


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2009)

actually, we ducked out of work before lunch today and got a ski day in. we're cool!


----------



## klk (Feb 19, 2009)

cement said:


> I might be starting to get bored.


Yeah, i was sort of thinking that too, but I would love to break 1000 due to this challenge


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

day off in the slopes... must be nice

you'll break 1000 for sure


----------



## klk (Feb 19, 2009)

cement said:


> actually, we ducked out of work before lunch today and got a ski day in. we're cool!


That sounds like fun! I heart skiing.

I don't know. Maybe if we keep the 3K post going


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

maybe a ski-day, and roses, for the wifey, cement


----------



## klk (Feb 19, 2009)

Ooh, more is always better.


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

definitely... two three four five


----------



## klk (Feb 19, 2009)

My husband surprised me with flowers one evening a few months ago. So much better than receiving them on a holiday or birthday.


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

that is so cool. five.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

klk_pdx said:


> My husband surprised me with flowers one evening a few months ago. So much better than receiving them on a holiday or birthday.


I surprised my gf over the weekend ... in a different way! h34r:

She told me the next time I wanted to go ninja on her ... I needed to do her the courtesy of at least making sure my feet were warmed up!! :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

like the teenage mutant ninja turtles?


----------



## klk (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, married life seems dull


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 19, 2009)

are we winning yet?...five


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

it's fun... you can do anything you want guilt free.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm totally lost. turtles? ninjas? dull married life? this thread is taking some crazy twists and turns.


----------



## klk (Feb 19, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> are we winning yet?...five


I don't think so, but we have a chance if we could make a bigger dent in the 3K thread



rudy said:


> it's fun... you can do anything you want guilt free.


Do you mean marriage? I don't know if I'd agree with that . . .

Yes, the topics get weird when two people post at the same time, causing multiple topics to form. I'm about ready to check out, for now. I'll come back later tonight and see if anyone is here . . .


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

finally!!! :multiplespotting:

rudy 87

Chucktown PE 85

FLBuff PE 74

cement 71

csb 50

klk_pdx 45

roadwreck 45

The PE Abides 40

jregieng 39

snickerd3 21

frazil 9

bigray76 7

jroyce 4

Road Guy 3

NCcarguy 2

crimsoneye 1

SapperPE 1

Vishal 1

parks 1


----------



## klk (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, you're doing well! I'm always happy to just add more posts to my overall post count. See ya around!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm back again. Four. Five.


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

klk_pdx said:


> Do you mean marriage? I don't know if I'd agree with that . . .


yes. guilt-free. for example, you can eat all the ice cream you want. what do i need my girlish figure for anymore?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 19, 2009)

So I can go to strip clubs and Asian massage parlors guilt free? AWESOME!!!!

See you guys later!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 19, 2009)

rudy said:


> yes. guilt-free. for example, you can eat all the ice cream you want. what do i need my girlish figure for anymore?



When you said anything you want guilt free my mind went straight to bedroom activities.


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

guilt free.... three four five


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

rudy said:


> like the teenage mutant ninja turtles?


Hahaha ... um .. not exaclty!

My ninja stealth wasn't family-friendly!! 

JR


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

those ninja stars are very dangerous


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Well ... my gf would claim that *I* was very dangerous, going stealth mode on her at 5 AM ... with VERY cold feet! :blush:

JR


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

5AM ?*!?*! I'm barely on my second dream.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

LOL !!!

Well .. it seemed like a good time to try out my h34r: skillz!!

arty-smiley-048:

JR


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

so when's the big move?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Movers come on Wednesday ... I will start my sojourn probably that first Monay of March! 

JR


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

Cool. That's not too far away.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

It seems very surreal that my surroundings will be different in less than two weeks! 

JR


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

it'll be a new adventure.

i have a question. How come Team 1 members don't post simultaneously on the other threads like the A Team?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I honestly have no idea!

JR


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

it would seem a more effective way of padding up the post count


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Perhaps. I am also multi-tasking, hence my inefficient post padding! 

JR


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

i have another question. can i double post in the other threads? not this one, of course, 'cause of the 3k rules. but in the other ones.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't know - I just assumed no double-posting!

JR


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

was wondering because the rules apply to team members. non-team members can post whatever we want. and then PE_abides proposition suggests that he can double post.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't rightly know - but sticking to the no-double post rule.

JR


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

okee dokee three four five


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I have to drop off rudy - I have to get to bed for an early day tomorrow!!

It was fun spamming with you for a bit!! 

JR


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2009)

Is this the place to spam?


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

Good nite JR. It was fun.

Hey cement, yup, this is it.


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2009)

great because I've been looking to waste lots of my time!


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

this needs to end soon. i've been stuck to this computer the last few nights.


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2009)

there is a poll you can vote on that Road Guy started.


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

i'm not a quiter... that's why i haven't quit drinking.


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2009)

funny! I used to miss it, but not anymore


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

i don't miss it at all. don't drink. i plan to start at 85. if that doesn't kill me, i'll take up cigars at 90.


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm thinking about starting a high risk adventure camp for seniors.

sure beats depends


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2009)

great! 'cause i plan to take up extreme sports at 70.


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2009)

crappy car rentals and a map of design deficient mountain roads


----------



## rudy (Feb 20, 2009)

was thinking more like sky diving, running with the bulls, month-long vacation with the grandkids... you know stuff that guarantees instant death.


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

rudy said:


> i have a question. How come Team 1 members don't post simultaneously on the other threads like the A Team?


I think its because we're rarely able to spam together. At least that's what I'm guessing. I got home too late to contribute tonight, so hopefully I'll have time to spam tomorrow.

Does anyone watch ER - It was on while I'm typing this and I just saw the most disgusting squirt of blood. Yuck.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 20, 2009)

I have never seen a full episode of ER. Ever.

It's been on for years and years, but I never had any interest in watching it. I have however seen every episode of the Simpsons.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Good morning folks. Four. Five.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

I plan to take up some winter sports when I get to Michigan. 

Speaking of which .. looks like Michigan tried to come to me this morning ... low 30s!! hmy:

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

We're at 30 here this morning.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

cement said:


> did I mention that I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts?


Are you suggesting coconuts migrate ?

JR


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

where do the palm trees come from then?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

cement said:


> where do the palm trees come from then?


What? A swallow carrying a coconut?

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

a swallow can't carry a coconut


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

It could grip it by the husk.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe a sparrow can carry a coconut.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

they travel in packs. or so I've heard


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Listen, strange women lyin' in ponds distributin' swords is no basis for a system of government. Supreme executive power derives from a mandate from the masses, not from some farcical aquatic ceremony.

JR


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

I need to scroll up some.

english?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, but you can't expect to wield supreme executive power just because some watery tart threw a sword at you.

JR


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

psst.

I think JR is talking to himself!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

I am working on my first cup of coffee.

Oh but if I went 'round sayin' I was Emperor, just because some moistened bint lobbed a scimitar at me, they'd put me away.

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

WTF are we talking about. I'm soooo confused.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Work with me here ....

Stop. Who would cross the Bridge of Death must answer me these questions three, ere the other side he see.

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Is that a princess bride quote? Doesn't that belong in the cult movie thread?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its Monty python dude, but it probably would have cult status.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

What... is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?

What do you mean? An African or European swallow?

Huh? I... I don't know that.

(Toss)

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I have actually never seen Monty Python. I'll have to put that on my individual Netflix queue.................done.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Monty Python: Holy Grail .. that's the ticket!!  Just refreshed my memory two weekends ago ... laughed my ass off!

How do know so much about swallows?

(King Arthur) - Well, you have to know these things when you're a king, you know.

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Man. I keep trying to move up the leader board on the overall post count but I'm chasing wilhelp right now. I was within striking distance of him last night but he must have done some serious spamming.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

I love british humor. The Red Drawf series is good too.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

FYI, we're getting our clocks cleaned here. The score is:

Team A: 1347

Team 1: 1102

Edit: TOP. 25 minutes for TOP is unacceptable.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

not a whole lot I can do when I'm BOP.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

So I guess it's just me and you now. But I have to dip out for the rest of the day. I have ANOTHER contract to rewrite. This'll be the 4th one in as many weeks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lucky you. I have lots to do but I don't want to do it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

I have lots to do as well before I depart my old job.

However, with each passing hour, I would say my level of concern can be measured in the micro-I-don't-give-a-shit range!

:lmao: :lmao:

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

What are they going to do, fire you?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

jregieng said:


> I have lots to do as well before I depart my old job.
> However, with each passing hour, I would say my level of concern can be measured in the micro-I-don't-give-a-shit range!
> 
> :lmao: :lmao:
> ...


My MIL is retiring at the end of the school yr. She is a high school librarian, and her replacement is going to be one of the english teachers. She is working her butt off to get things in order becuase is all worried about how the new person isn't going to do much for the library... she just wants a job to sit around. We have been trying to tell her it's not her problem anymore and she shouldn't be trying so hard...just enjoy the last bit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

I just got off the phone with my previous supervisor who retired just a year ago.

His sage words of advice: "At the end of the day, that garbage can at the end of your desk is where all the paper goes."

I am working on that notion now ... 

JR


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

circular file? sounds like a plan

today is your last day JR? :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

No, I still have a few days next week, but my schedule is slowly closing in on me. hmy: As I am contemplating .. finishing more work or going out for lunch, dinner, or drinks ... the latter is winning out!! 

JR


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't like the way the other team was gloating in their 1 k thread...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

but seriously....


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

why do you guys suck so bad?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

step up to the f'ing plate and win one damnit!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

get your s together!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

there's noone even lurking in this thread!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I give up.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't give up man. I need you, we need you.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

really?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

one post from your team in this thread in the last 10 minutes!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I offered my services at a price.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

noone wanted to pay... so its on you guys.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

they are winning by over 300 posts now.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I guess you guys gave up a long time ago.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

what is the total post count?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't have anything else to offer. My company suspended raises this year....times are tough. Any help you can offer is much appreciated. Also, if you're ever in Charleston, I'll say you're a client and drinks and dinner are paid for by me.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

read the 1k thread... they tallied it

its like 1135 to 1463 or something like that.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I know. I don't know how they're kicking our asses so bad.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

it's really not possible to monitor all 10 threads


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I don't have anything else to offer. My company suspended raises this year....times are tough. Any help you can offer is much appreciated. Also, if you're ever in Charleston, I'll say you're a client and drinks and dinner are paid for by me.



hmmmm....


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

ill take it.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

you guys alternate between all of your threads.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I am correct in that you are the SPAM artist formerly know as the dude?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

no wait...


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

wow, charlestown booze. no bad chucktown!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

just spam like crazy


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks. I came up with it while filling out an expense report.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

just dont double post


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Does that mean we have a deal?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

Ill do what I can from here


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

its late in the game though.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

I see it in writing


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

where is the rest of the team?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks. But you didn't answer my question?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

spam away.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

there is alot of ground to cover


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

and they are not going to slow down for you


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

how many ways can you describe pork products?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

you shouldnt even be reading this


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

JUST SPAM!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm working on getting all of our team members out of the other threads right now.

TOP


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

what other pork product do you need?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

nice TOP chuck


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I see some of Team A's members are lurking.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

good work


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

besides spam. I think that's pork


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks. Start posting Team 1.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

once we reach critical mass...


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I see some of Team A's members are lurking.


the dude has a following


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

lets get the ball rolling


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

So he is the dude? The man, the myth, the legend.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

If I stick to single character posts


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

that would be rocky mountain oysters


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

you should be able


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

the ball that is rolling


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

We could get a lot of SPAMing done.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

to post your 5 word posts


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

as fast as possible


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

one two three four five


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

What are we talking about?


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

one two three four five


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

without worring about double posting


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

one two three four five


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

We need more people so we can fast reply without worrying about double posts.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I only have 1 hour


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

i see what you mean thre


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

If this is a double post then we aren't going fast enough.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

by the time you tye five words


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

go!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

It wasn't a double post but we could make a lot more headway with one or two more people here.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

there is already another post in place


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

s


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Single charachter posts are awesome.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

s


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

and the rulez don't apply to the dude


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

c


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I see TX is lurking again.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

hiya tx! how are you?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

h


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I wonder what she's up to.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

but she don't post, eh?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

l


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

She's gone again. Probably reporting that we reached a deal with the dude.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

l


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

flying thru now. uh huh


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

_


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

We're about to burn another page.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

P


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

blue skies here today. yep


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

TOP did I get it.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

klk can jump in anytime now


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

E


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Damnit. Now we have quite a few Team A lurkers.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

A


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

TOP was mine this time chuck


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

And RG is looking in as well.


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

quick check in while on conference call


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

K


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

K


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

K


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

they even called in road guy.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Good work cement. I'm going to have to drop off in a few to review a contract.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

A


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't just check. Post post post.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

"I'm going to tell my mom"


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

A


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

I gotta run pretty soon too


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

What does the dotted underline mean in the lurking bar?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

t


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

As long as we can get everyone out of the other threads we should be okay.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

jsut threw another 100 post in there


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

We at least need two people to keep the dude company.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

hh


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

I sent klk a PM, I think she is trying to read all this crap!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Where is the rest of our team?


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

not that it is crap, no sir


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't read, just post. It's mostly single characters by "The Dude".


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

and now she has dropped off


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Two more pages then I've got to take a work break.


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm here, trying to pay attention to conference call


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I really like the lurking bar.


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm glad that feature is back


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Put them on speaker phone and it'll sound like you're taking notes or something.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I saw that too. Honestly, it really doesn't matter if we lose this one. We need to lose one so we can vote off gymrat...


wow, that sure is harsh. catfight!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

moved to a faster connection.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

klk, this is how you'll get your 1000 posts.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

much better


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

where is klk at? get posting!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

d


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

u


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

I live in cube land, thus no speakerphone.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

I think they are running scared there now


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

d


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I might hit my 2000 today.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

one two three four five


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

i


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

What about a head set?


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

speaker phones suck in my opinion


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

s


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

i


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

n


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

chuck town gets the TOP! good one


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

t


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

h


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I got TOP again. Although the gift card goes to the dude now.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

b


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

u


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

its hard to type stuf when trying to listen to phone


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

can dude double post? ah, who is going to read this crap!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

i


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Supe is lurking now. Hopefully he'll try to read through it all.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

l


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

d


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

makes you sound busy. yep


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

i


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Dude can double post. That's legal.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

n


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

g


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Dude is able to inspire masterful spamming.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm going to hit 1900.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

!


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

do numbers count? like 12345? or do you need to spell?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

S


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

p


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

who needs to read it?


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

VTE sends a btottle of maple syrup when you hit 2k


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

a


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

m


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Numbers have to count. I might surpass wilhelp on the overall post count.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

m


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

as long as we try to follow


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

a


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

y


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

c


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

the rulez, I think that


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

o


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Sweet. I'll make that today at this rate.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

m


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

m


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

this is the criteria that


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

snick is back. Start posting snick.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

n


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

is most important. JR was


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

TOP again. Woo hoo. word.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

c


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

quoting monte pyton earlier, that


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

c


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

o


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

had me pretty confused. it is


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

m


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

m


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Now snick is gone again.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

like reading the phone book


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

n


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

n


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I really need to do some work but this is so addicting.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

c


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

out loud to filibuster like


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Now snick is back again.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

what the heck is going on?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

they do in the senate to kill


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

m


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

like Strom Thurmond used to do.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

I really wish no I had the contractor take my number off the fact sheet for the public


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

a bill by boring the opposition


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

a


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

n


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

to death. it is an


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Can't you see snick. We're mounting an assault on the 3k led by the Dude.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

s


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

s


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

effect means to an end.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

t


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

We have achieved critical SPAMing mass.


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

talk like yoda you do . . .


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

a


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

r


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

to the death...of what? This thread?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

t


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

snick and klk willneed to keep the dude rolling now


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

fast reply is where its at


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

r


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

i


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

g


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

h


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

i guess i'll play since there are people to play with


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Did you not of Fast Reply.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

t


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

i


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

t


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

woohoo top

fast reply is no fater than regular reply for me


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

that's the spirit snick. word.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

h


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm only here for a little bit while on my conference call - I'll try to come back at lunch. Gotta stay billable


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

i


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

n


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

hope someone posted inbetween my posts


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

k


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

i


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

h


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

a


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

billable...whats that? four five


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

v


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I wonder why it isn't any faster.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

m


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

o


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

r


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

the dude is the spam-master


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

s


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

and people are complaining about me checking different posts...I just put two out thanks Dude


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

i


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

n


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

g


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

l


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

we have super fast computers here at work, maybe that's the reason


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

l


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

No worries about double posting.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

t


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

t


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

r


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

Dude you are awesomeness Thanks!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

p


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Two more posts and I


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

o


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

wow, this is going fast . . .


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

s


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

t


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

s


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

congrats in advanced chucktown PE woohoo


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

snick, use fast reply, its the best

Edit: TOP of page, finally!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

k


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

i gotta a working lunch


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

p


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

just type any five words


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

u


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

are trying to accomplish something in particular like 1000, or just to get the total number up


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

will surpass wilheldp on the leader board.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

p


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

t


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

h


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

and tx is back lurking


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

p


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

a


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm glad I wore a nice shirt


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

m


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

actually it should be ironed


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

its cold here today, chance of snow tonight


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

m


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

m


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I think I might be there now.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

p


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

a


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

s


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bathroom remodeling sucks big time


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

t


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

It's cold down here today as well. High of 50.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

f


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

hope the snow misses us


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

w


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Which is really cold for down here.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

m


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

o


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

r


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I have to go work on this contract. I'll try to check back in a few hours.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

big question of the weekend white or beige toliet


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

p


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

o


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

s


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

t


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

s


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

need to finish the taxes this weekend too


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

b


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

f


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

o


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

r


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

White is very very plain.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

e


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

what is up chicken butt


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I need to take a break.


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

white toilet goes with more stuff. Beige will go out of style


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

4 day work weeks are great.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

they have really got it in for you guys...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I will be back.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

I just worry about a white toliet and well water...I'd have to clean it constantly, where as the beige it wouldn't be as noticable


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

Im on the slow connection again...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

better than nothing though


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help dude.


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

good point, don't they have coatings or chemicals for that?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

the other team is pretty determined!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

i dunno, but we have septic too, so chemicals are out


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I will do what I can for you guys


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

but it will take quite an effort to keep up1


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

I need to take my valentines stuff down


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

i have to go now. i'll try to come back


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

i thinkwe are all kind of slowing down


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't slow down. We're within 100 posts


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

The gAyTeam has resorted to attempted briberey with Dude with access to their private threads


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

did they... I didn't notice...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Of taking the lead. We've


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

dude!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

double post chuck!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I know. I didn't mean to hit submit. How can I delete it or did I just doom us to failure?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

keep it rolling...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

Need to get back to work. I'll check checking back in


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

yeah.... where is the delete button?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know but I have a feeling I'm going to get reported by Supe.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

where did the delete post button go?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

RG shut off the delete function so no foul play could take place


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I think they abolished it during the 10K thread


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

It wasn't foul play. Just a mishap.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

ahhh


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

RG took the delete option awy for the challenge


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I think full disclosure is the way to go...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I PMed him to let him know the error of my ways.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

don't try to hide it


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

what she said. that is


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

let Road guy know....


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

confession is good for the soul


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Supe is spending a lot of time over here.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

maybe since it was unintentional...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

he'll let it slide


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

RG must have gotten the double post message.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

speaking of Road Guy! is lurking


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

he is a pretty cool guy!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 20, 2009)

I deleted two for payment in full


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

should I send one too. or three?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

it has been deleted apparently...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

He deleted it already. Now that's service.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

good work RG


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

what is the price for deletion?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

keep these guys honest.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

oh my god this is fast


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

more deletion


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

good.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

We have really angered the spammers from the gAy team.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

I really can't type fast enlugh


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

keep it fast


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

don't double though!


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

flew past one thousand we did


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

only I can double post!!!


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

and we have dad keeping us honest now


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

nice...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

he can post if he likes....


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks RG you are da bomb


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

hey dad, can I borrow the car?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I wont stop him


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

(like I could)


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

he needs to stay nuetral


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

or would even want to...


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

just like switzaerland.

mmmn, fondue


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

ahhhh....


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

really pretty remarkable this is


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

or as jessica albs says...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

like sweden!


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

there is some real thought content here


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

this thread is smokin!


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

sweden? I thought they ate fish there?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

mmm... thought content!


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

smoked fish. that is good stuff


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I should recontribute...


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

snick has been typing for the last 20 posts


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

get my supporting member status back in effect....


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm hoping it's a good post


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

yeah...


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

I should do that too


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

more like a book!


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

I click the ads when I think of it


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

you got your supporting member group though...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I am back to vet...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I wonder what RG does with all the loot?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

he must use it to fund his extravagent lifestyle...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

big house...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

supermodel wife...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

he probably has like a pet tryanasaures(sp?)


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

well he would need it to protect all that wealth...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

all from starting this one web site...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

imagine...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

DUDE!!!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

am I the only one posting???


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm trying to help you guys!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

not carry you across the finish line.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

hello!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

what happened?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I see you guys lurking...


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

I think snicks machine is locked


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

but no posting...


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

all right, I'm outta here for a while


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

what about everyone else?!?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I just logged back in.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

I said I had to get some work done. Just checking in


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Let's keep it going folks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

typing up meeting minutes so I'll check back often


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

The Dude hath left us.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

Its a 90 point game.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

A team offered me immediate access to their secret room to stop posting.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

On behalf of Team 1 I will offer the same.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

do you really want to know what is going on in there heads?

but to keep posting not to stop


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

no... not really interested in what goes on in those threads....


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

they have lost some steam lately.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> On behalf of Team 1 I will offer the same.



if the reward is the same...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

wouldn't I do the one that takes less effort?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

absolutely you would. word word


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

(less effort = not posting)


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

not posting = doing actual work &gt; posting


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow ... talk about PRODUCTIVE thread!

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Does that mean you're back JR?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

just checking in for few


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Does that mean you're back JR?


Just for a few - in between 'jobs'

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

out for a few minutes


----------



## csb (Feb 20, 2009)

HOLY CRAP! I had to judge a science fair and I came back here to check what was going on and I'm shocked at the number of posts!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I am now present for a little while.


----------



## csb (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm really impressed at what's happened in this thread!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

Dude has been very helpful.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like he has been.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

csb said:


> HOLY CRAP! I had to judge a science fair and I came back here to check what was going on and I'm *shocked* at the number of posts!


Is it fair to say you felt a little ...











JR


----------



## csb (Feb 20, 2009)

How did we luck out and get The Dude?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I think Chuck struck a deal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

I guess he realized who was the real deal!

JR


----------



## csb (Feb 20, 2009)

Does he have to go clean the Dude's house?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

they are trying to get me to switch...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

the gAy Team has apptempted to bride Dude, but he was helping long before that


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I am intrigued by dlegs hot sauce....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

They are getting desperate...five


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

if they offer me that, I am not sure I will be able to honor our original deal.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

in the mean time...


----------



## csb (Feb 20, 2009)

Can you be certain that "Dleg's Hot Sauce" really refers to a condiment?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

their offers of access to their secret thread is not sufficient to win me over.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

csb said:


> Can you be certain that "Dleg's Hot Sauce" really refers to a condiment?



lol... no.... but I must know!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

I usually have a hard time to get people to submit 2 copies of things...I just got 6 copies of the same report within a few days. Apparently the first set got damaged during shipment and the courier threw them out so they had to send me new ones. But I got the first set :dunno:


----------



## csb (Feb 20, 2009)

I guess I can also just mail $40 to the winner of TOP.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm the only one in the office right now.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I looked online and cannot find a source for hot sauce from the mariana islands...


----------



## csb (Feb 20, 2009)

I am so glad that today is Friday


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I am with you on being glad it's Friday


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

I am glad it is friday too!! 

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I think we need to put our heads (the one on our necks) together and come up with a good deal for the Dude. I offered dinner and drinks when he is in Chucktown but team A is upping the ante.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

The PE Abides said:


> I looked online and cannot find a source for hot sauce from the mariana islands...


Here's betting he just buys a bottle of Tabasco and puts a homemade label on it.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I was able to help get you guys with in 100 posts...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Dleg's special sauce, yuck. word.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I am growing weary of this...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

To quote the great spammaster, yuk.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

yuk indeed.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't get bored dude. We'll think of something to make it interesting.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

You still with the same girl that you were with way back in the original 5k, Dude?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> You still with the same girl that you were with way back in the original 5k, Dude?



still engaged...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

When is the big day?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

finally set a date


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

well... we have set several dates over the years...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

but we actually started making plans and reservations for this one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool, can you disclose the date?

JR


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> When is the big day?



:dunno:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

My wife and I were engaged for 14 months. I wish we had eloped.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

July?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

we were going to elope...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

but didn't want to piss the parents off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Elope eh? That would be awesome .. I would totally do that if I had the opportunity again! 

JR


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

so its going to be both of our parents and her brother only.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

at the wedding itself


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

a few weeks later we will have a reception... with about 40 guests invited


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

pissing off the parents would be bad.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

That's pretty cool! It sounds like a plan! 

JR


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

esp. when they are forking over the $


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats, Dude! The whole small ceremony, later reception thing sounds good.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

the place she... I mean we picked for the reception is pretty cool... little wine bar.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I've mentioned this before but my FIL offered me 20k to elope because he knew that would be cheaper than paying for the wedding that my MIL planned.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Congrats, Dude! The whole small ceremony, later reception thing sounds good.



yeah... neither of us want to plan or have some big production...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

No worries...I had no say in where the ceremony and reception were. But our ceremony was on top of Aspen Mountain, then the reception was at a multi-million dollar house of some friends, so I am not complaining.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I've mentioned this before but my FIL offered me 20k to elope because he knew that would be cheaper than paying for the wedding that my MIL planned.



yeah... my future FIL gave us $40k to do with as we please.... spend it on a ceremony... or pocket it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

small weddings lsounds good, congrats! If you have ever seen my big fat greek wedding the church scene where the brides side is full the grooms is empty is basically how it was at our wedding. Even though we told the ushers when in doubt seat on the grooms side.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> No worries...I had no say in where the ceremony and reception were. But our ceremony was on top of Aspen Mountain, then the reception was at a multi-million dollar house of some friends, so I am not complaining.



that sounds really nice

we're doing big sur


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

got a hotel on a cliff over looking the ocean...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Ours was a BF production. I wish it had been more relaxed.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

top baby!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, we got lucky and the weather held for us. Litlle did I know, but one of y groomsmen was slightly scared of heights, and nearly lost it on the gondola ride up the mountain.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

the dude is all about relaxed...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I can tell, except when it comes to spamming.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Yeah, we got lucky and the weather held for us. Litlle did I know, but one of y groomsmen was slightly scared of heights, and nearly lost it on the gondola ride up the mountain.



nice... still sounds awesome!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

We also had a HUGE rehearsal dinner. Our wedding was a BFPITA. Everyone else says how much fun they had.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

The dude is not relaxed at all when it comes to spamming.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I can tell, except when it comes to spamming.



you gotta take some things seriously.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't relax after the wedding till the honeymoon. Did a cruise in the eastern carribean.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

We may be close to reclaiming the lead.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> We also had a HUGE rehearsal dinner. Our wedding was a BFPITA. Everyone else says how much fun they had.



they always seem to be more fun for all the guests... open bar and all... not so much for the B&amp;G


----------



## csb (Feb 20, 2009)

our wedding was stressful too and I am glad we did it, but I wouldn't redo the whole thing if I had to do it again


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Is the pooch still trying to escape the backyard?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I didn't relax after the wedding till the honeymoon. Did a cruise in the eastern carribean.



dont think were doing a honeymoon... just going to hang out in big sur for a bit.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Is the pooch still trying to escape the backyard?



we keep him in the garage now when we are not home... he doesn't try to escape if we are staying home.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I have not heard this story.


----------



## csb (Feb 20, 2009)

hanging out sounds blissfully relaxing...

and we're in the lead!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

SoCal is a honeymoon destination!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Where is big sur Dude?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I didn't relax after the wedding till the honeymoon. Did a cruise in the eastern carribean.



how was the cruise... seems like those could get real boring.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I liked our cruise. You can make them action packed if you want.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

big sur is in central cali... totall beautiful


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I have not heard this story.


Dude's pooch was climbing the gate on his fence around the backyard. He asked for some suggestions on how to keep him in the yard.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> SoCal is a honeymoon destination!



I love So cal.... lived here all my life.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Dude's pooch was climbing the gate on his fence around the backyard. He asked for some suggestions on how to keep him in the yard.



oh yeah... I put it on you tube


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

The PE Abides said:


> big sur is in central cali... totall beautiful


Wine country? I've been watching the Tour of Cali (bike race), and been totally jealous.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## csb (Feb 20, 2009)

of the bikes or the scenery?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

One of my good friends from high school moved to Santa Cruz. I went out to visit him a couple of times. I loved it out there. I wish I could afford to live some place like that.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

The PE Abides said:


>



Yes.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Wine country? I've been watching the Tour of Cali (bike race), and been totally jealous.



My parents went to that... they are big into bike riding (they were watching not riding tho)


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> One of my good friends from high school moved to Santa Cruz. I went out to visit him a couple of times. I loved it out there. I wish I could afford to live some place like that.



never been to santa cruz.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

heard its nice tho.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> One of my good friends from high school moved to Santa Cruz. I went out to visit him a couple of times. I loved it out there. I wish I could afford to live some place like that.


Every place has it's downsides, Chuck. I live near the mountains, but cost of living is so ridiculous that I can barely afford to ski.


----------



## csb (Feb 20, 2009)

we'll be finding out soon if we're in the RAGBRAI this year...kinda like Tour of California, only much slower with beer and pork chops


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I learned to surf out there.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

mmmm... beer and pork chops!

the dude is hungry!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

csb said:


> we'll be finding out soon if we're in the RAGBRAI this year...kinda like Tour of California, only much slower with beer and pork chops


Can I be a part of this?


----------



## frazil (Feb 20, 2009)

wow. There were like 10 new pages today!

&lt;--just got back from snowboarding.


----------



## csb (Feb 20, 2009)

I know! I'm just hoping to stay on my bike all week


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Every place has it's downsides, Chuck. I live near the mountains, but cost of living is so ridiculous that I can barely afford to ski.



I definitely miss snow skiing. I haven't been in 6 years now.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

frazil said:


> wow. There were like 10 new pages today!
> &lt;--just got back from snowboarding.


Where did you go? I skiied for the first time at Stowe.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I learned to surf out there.



lived in so cal all my life and have only been surfing once... didn't like it much... I do like going into the ocean though... I just don't like to bring boards and stuff with me.


----------



## csb (Feb 20, 2009)

If you can find us, you can bike with us...we turned in our team in November.

And I wish I had spent the day skiing!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I love snowboarding!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Where does fraz live? word


----------



## csb (Feb 20, 2009)

I like that snowboarding is full of people that can do it now. I remember that when it first started, there were just people laying all over the hill, like tiny speed bumps.


----------



## frazil (Feb 20, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Where did you go? I skiied for the first time at Stowe.


Gunstock. NH

Where are you FLbuff?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

fraz land


----------



## csb (Feb 20, 2009)

Gunstock is a very fun town name!


----------



## frazil (Feb 20, 2009)

The PE Abides said:


> fraz land


I have my own land bitches!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

frazil said:


> Gunstock. NH
> Where are you FLbuff?


In my office.

In Colorado. Sorry to rub it in, but the skiing is better here!  skiied at Stowe when I was 6, in 1984.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

its wierd that somany people suck at snowboarding... it takes about 2 days to learn (unlike skiing which is much more difficult to get good at)


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

colorado snow is awesome!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Skiing is a lot easier now. The ski designers took a page from snowboards, and put a sidecut in them. I have snowboarded...I just have more fun skiing. I've been doing it longer, and am better at it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

Rg is endign the contest at 1600, est


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I think that we can do this


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

how many posts do we have?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't know. Just fast reply with five words.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I skiied for 10 years before I started snowboarding. I have snowboarded for 16 years... never really thought about going back until recently when I went to Mammoth and there was nice thick powder and moguls.... I used to love mogules when I was a skiier... but on a snowboard, they suck!

I want to go to Co or Ut next year... might rent some skis... never rode the side cut ones...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

word word wordy word word


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

I did just buy a board tho.


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

five four three two one


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

If you make it out my way, drinks are on the house!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Rg is endign the contest at 1600, est



thats in 10 min no?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

whoa, that's only 8 more minutes.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

word word wordy word word


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

the cat in the hat


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

one two three four five


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

word word wordy word word


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

one fish two fish three


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

keep posting very quickly now


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

word word wordy word word


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

the time has finally come


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

word word wordy word word


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

fast reply is where its at 7 minutes left


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

word word wordy word word


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, we might win one.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

word word wordy word word


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

five four three two one


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes no yes no yes


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

word word wordy word word


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

one two three four five


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

word word wordy word word


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2009)

glad it is almost over


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

d


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

d


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I know. My productivity is suffering.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

servers are crashing word word wordy word word


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

d


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

d


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

d


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

word word wordy word word


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Man, what just happened. Did we win?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I have no idea if we did or what. My computer locked up, and I got that last post in right at 4 EST


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

glad to see some of my "d"s got in...


----------



## Sschell (Feb 20, 2009)

My comp locked up too...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

We won. word word word TOP


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I think I will wait to hear from RG. Gotta get some drafting done for the namesake of my company. Later!


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I have no idea if we did or what. My computer locked up, and I got that last post in right at 4 EST


Yea, thank the dude for your win. 1817 to 1787, with at least 300 posts coming from him.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry Supe. You could have offered him something to get him on your side.


----------

